# Best Coupon Evarrr !



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I was going to post this a while ago but kept forgetting. Or maybe.. I was just hoarding them  hahaha jk !

so atm, superstore and IGA (till tomorrow) across metro has these skinny cow icecream for 4.99 and this coupon is 5 dollars off, which means.. FREE ICE CREAM! not really you just gotta pay the tax which is 60 cents.

http://nes-delicious.hendersonbaskohn.com/images/coupon.jpg

and heres a sneak peak to what I got so far, hahaha

call me icecream hoarder if you want, but I cant turn down 60 cents a box of skinny cows! LOL

Oh, and I was nice enough to give two boxes to my asshole neighbours..


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lmfao!

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

rofl! by the way, if you contact manufacturers they often give you free stuff or coupons for free items. My wife gets free hair dyes, care packages from P&G (include the new 5 blade razors), chapmans ice cream, chocolates, etc


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

neven said:


> rofl! by the way, if you contact manufacturers they often give you free stuff or coupons for free items. My wife gets free hair dyes, care packages from P&G (include the new 5 blade razors), chapmans ice cream, chocolates, etc


I msged johnson about their eye drops that burns my eye, they didnt offer anything back. they just kept sending me letters about what happened. it was fricking annoying


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i meant more like, give me free coupons damnit! or the more brown nosed way:
I really enjoy your products, do you happen to have any promotional offers or coupons?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol..looks like things are turning around for you afterall!

Just showed my bro..so much for getting fit in the summer haha, thanks!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I would suggest an ice cream party at your house except i already know your neighbours are a holes lol

good score


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

the coupon says one pr customer....how did you get so many?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> the coupon says one pr customer....how did you get so many?


multiple trips to the store for ice cream.....


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

gf, brother and I go on one trip a day, coupon started a week or so ago. 
I actually havent abused it so badly yet, by visiting multiple stores. 
my cousin how ever.. she goes in and out to different cashiers, she stocks up 10 a day..


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

crunch up some dog biscuits add it to the Icecream and then invite your lovlely neighbours over for some:bigsmile:


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

sometimes i wish had an extended family..........................will have to get out an old fish cooler for the 15 minute drive home with the icecreme and empty my ice maker.where r the girl guides when u need them.they r always lurking outside the big store trying to sell their cookies............no little girl I will not buy your cookies but here is 50 cents to come stand in the line up with me............ come on girls form a straight line in front of me....................


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Got my coupons printed, First box tomorrow. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

gotta be careful lol, luring little girls away with money may end up with a different result than a cooler full of ice cream lol...


onefishtwofish said:


> sometimes i wish had an extended family..........................will have to get out an old fish cooler for the 15 minute drive home with the icecreme and empty my ice maker.where r the girl guides when u need them.they r always lurking outside the big store trying to sell their cookies............no little girl I will not buy your cookies but here is 50 cents to come stand in the line up with me............ come on girls form a straight line in front of me....................


----------

